# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Подработка в Сети может обернуться сроком

## SDA

Любители "срубить денег по-легкому" в интернете могут стать жертвами отмывателей "грязных" денег, предупреждают эксперты.

"Остерегайтесь обещаний легких денег в интернете - Вы можете стать "дропом" - пользователем, через счета которого отмываются деньги, полученные путем кибер-преступлений", - призывают специалисты антивирусной компании Panda Software.

"Дропы" (они же mules) становятся таковыми, откликнувшись на предложение хорошо оплачиваемой работы, связанной с интернетом, не требующей опыта или квалификации. Все, что у них требуют при устройстве – некоторые личные данные и номер банковского счета, на который можно получать переводы. Затем "дропа" просят поместить за комиссию "грязные" деньги на свой банковский счет и перевести их на другой.

По данным PandaLabs, в настоящее время наблюдается увеличение количества спама и сайтов, нацеленных на рекрутинг дропов. Пользователям следует остерегаться предложений легких денег - это могут быть попытки использовать их в качестве "дропов".

"Действительно, интернет-пользователи, использование их счетов и их действий, которые осуществляются пользователями под влиянием заблуждения, являются очень удачными средствами для организации схем как по отмыванию доходов, полученных преступным путем, так и для мошенничества, - говорит Виктор Наумов, партнер в сфере ИС, ИТ и массовых коммуникаций юридической фирмы Beiten Burkhardt. - И за первое, и за второе преступников в мире пытаются карать довольно жестко. В России за данные преступления наступает административная и уголовная ответственность. Максимальный предусмотренный срок лишения свободы в нашем УК РФ за такие преступления – 15 лет (ст. 174.1. "Легализация (отмывание) денежных средств или иного имущества, приобретенных лицом в результате совершения им преступления") и 10 лет (ст. 174. "Легализация (отмывание) денежных средств или иного имущества, приобретенных другими лицами преступным путем"). За мошенничество также устанавливается срок лишения свободы 10 лет (156 УК РФ)".

"Однако, расследовать такие преступления, в которых активно используется Сеть, крайне сложно и в силу электронного характера транзакций, и в силу международного характера отношений, когда в соответствующих схемах участвуют, обычно, анонимно, граждане и преступные группы из различных государств. Неслучайно, именно в вопросах в сфере борьбы с легализацией (отмыванием) преступных доходов государства сейчас очень активно сотрудничают как на уровне правоохранительных органов, так и в подготовки и принятия специальных международных соглашений", - добавляет Виктор Наумов.

"Если человек участвовал в отмывании денег - конечно, его можно привлечь к ответственности, а если он даже не знал, что через его счета отмывались деньги - то к ответственности привлечь его будет трудно, - комментирует президент юридической фирмы "Интернет и право" Антон Серго. - Однако, тут ему самому придется позаботиться доказать, что он действительно не знал, что происходит на его счете, поскольку презумпируется, что каждый все-таки знает, что творится у него в кошельке".

Пользователям настоятельно рекомендуется игнорировать сообщения и сайты, предлагающие необычайно легкую и хорошо оплачиваемую работу. При возникновении сомнений, перед совершением контакта следует получить надежную информацию о компании, предлагающей работу. Пользователи ни в коем случае не должны предоставлять каких-либо личных данных, например, номер паспорта или социального страхования, которые могут быть использованы для открытия банковских счетов от их имени.



CNews.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Sanja

У меня знакомого повязали в Лондоне примерно за это  :Sad:

----------


## Shu_b

*Самая "выгодня" работа в Сети заканчивается тюрьмой*
_Как не стать "крайним" в Сети_
• Алексей АРОНОВ
http://finiz.ru/cfin/tmpl-art/id_art-1043012

Наверное, каждый когда-то натыкался в интернете на объявления с заманчивыми предложениями о работе. В них предлагается посотрудничать с каким-либо интернет-магазином или стать партнером по электронной торговле за очень хорошие деньги. Всего-то делов при этом - сиди дома, нажимай кнопки на домашнем компьютере, выполняй простые операции. Для начала надо только обзавестись банковским счетом или, если таковой уже есть, предоставить сведения о нем работодателю. После того как на ваш счет начнут поступать денежные переводы, их нужно будет переправлять на "партнерские" счета. И все! Поздравляем, вы стали дропом.

Необычное слово "дроп" означает всего лишь низшее звено мошеннической группировки, занимающейся кражами реквизитов кредитных карточек в интернете. То есть в принципе ваш счет будет использоваться для перекачки денег с чужих счетов. Ну а начинается вся преступная цепочка с наиболее "продвинутых" участников. Это так называемые кардеры, которые непосредственно воруют в Сети информацию о кредитках. С этой целью они обычно заводят собственные "магазины", "банки" или "казино", куда обманным путем заманивают ничего не подозревающих пользователей легальных ресурсов. Там доверчивый посетитель совершенно добровольно и оставляет злоумышленникам всю секретную информацию. До последнего времени далее к делу сразу подключались чекеры, которые изготовляли саму карточку и снимали с нее деньги. Но, как показывает практика, эта схема повсеместно дает сбои. Ведь снятие наличных - самый опасный момент в цепочке, именно при этом и происходит большинство задержаний мошенников.

А с дропами - все гораздо безопаснее. Для того чтобы замести следы, преступники нанимают себе в помощники ничего не подозревающих пользователей интернета. "Клюнувшему" на объявление о работе пользователю предлагается непыльная работенка - необходимо сообщить работодателю сведения о своем счете и, по мере поступления на них денег, пересылать их дальше - на предоставленные реквизиты. За эту работу мошенники предлагают внушительную зарплату или процент от каждого перевода. Впрочем, до поры до времени. Рано или поздно домой к дропу наведаются сотрудники правоохранительных органов, и не исключено, что тогда незадачливому пользователю придется держать ответ за всю преступную группу, которой к тому времени и след простынет.

По данным антивирусной компании Panda Software Russia, в последнее время в РуНете таких предложений стало как никогда много. Ведь за рубежом найти доверчивого пользователя становится все труднее, а для россиян этот вид мошенничества - пока в новинку. Кстати, иногда дропы работают по более сложной схеме и действительно заводят собственный интернет-магазин. Причем цены в нем как правило на 30-50% меньше, чем обычно. Отличительная черта таких ресурсов в том, что они имеют крайне запутанный и незапоминающийся интернет-адрес. Предназначены такие магазины исключительно для тех же кардеров. То есть товара в нем никакого нет, а повод перевести в него деньги присутствует. Хотя по сути это все та же мошенническая схема, только немного усложненная.

----------


## anton_dr

Удивительно похоже на http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=6046

----------


## Shu_b

> Удивительно похоже на ....


Соеденим  :Smiley:

----------


## Sweetness

мне приходят подобные письма от работы на форексе,  типа покупка всяких пакетов на их сайте, за это что тоже можно попасть? Типа вложи деньги и зарабатывай ничего не делая. Лучше не связываться?

----------

